# Lifetime regeneration count



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

There were a few people asking on count so here is mine. 

I am at 60,500 mile . Regeneration count of 178
View attachment 204361


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought the snap on modis ultra. I'll have to see what it tells me about my Regens.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I had the ultra I just the edge it's nice I tell ya


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The new snap on scanners are fantastic. I had an older solus one and it's so basic compared to these and needed keys for different models.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a ScanGuage II on order. It can show total number of re-gens. Will it start from zero when I install it, or does the ECM start counting Day 1? I assume Day 1.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> I have a ScanGuage II on order. It can show total number of re-gens. Will it start from zero when I install it, or does the ECM start counting Day 1? I assume Day 1.


I think it will go from day 1. It's just reading what's already there.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

GMMillwright said:


> I have a ScanGuage II on order. It can show total number of re-gens. Will it start from zero when I install it, or does the ECM start counting Day 1? I assume Day 1.


What IndyDiesel said. Other than fuel statistics that the ScanGauge can give you, it reads everything from the car's computer. Number of regens, distance since last regen, etc etc will all show accurate numbers.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just to chime in - 211 regens and 183K miles.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

101 NCR at 43,3xx miles.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

182 at 68,300 miles. My regens have been much more frequent than they were in the past (lots more city driving). Seems like I'm going through at least 2-3 each tank of fuel (400-500 miles a tank, with about 1/4 tank left).


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

51 ncr @ 27,500.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

19 @ 7000 miles.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

keep posting guys this will help other people with problems with frequent regens they ca use this as a poll


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

I've got approx 22,000km on my car (4 months) and don't know if it has done a regen or not. Does the car display it in the info Center or does the car just do it? New to diesels


----------



## 226777 (Sep 5, 2016)

I hijacked this from another forum. It helped me to understand what regen is or does.
(mods, if this is in the wrong place, please move it)


> There has been a lot of misconceptions and misinformation posted on different threads about the regeneration process on the Dodge Ram Pick-Up with the Cummins 6.7 liter engine. In an effort to try to correct this misinformation is the reason for this post.
> This post will pertain to the Pick-Up with the Cummins ISB 6.7 liter. Although the Cab and Chassis model is similar, some of parameters for regeneration are different.
> Regeneration is the process where soot particles trapped by the DPF (Diesel Particulate Filter) are burned into ash. This process involves a lot of different components as well as a program in the ECM triggered by the pressure differential sensor or by an internal counter. I’ll explain the different components and more about the counter later in this post.
> First, there are three types of regeneration – Passive, Active and Manuel:
> ...


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

164 @ 40,000


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Where on the SC2 is the total number of regens?? What's it called specifically??


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

72specialized said:


> I've got approx 22,000km on my car (4 months) and don't know if it has done a regen or not. Does the car display it in the info Center or does the car just do it? New to diesels


all done without alerting the driver.

youve had regens.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

108 @ 31,000 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Where on the SC2 is the total number of regens?? What's it called specifically??


NCR (Number of Completed Regens)


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

smoker, good info. Here is specific information about the procedure in our cars from GM's Service Information. Cruze Service Manual, Engine/Propulsion, Engine Controls and Fuel - 2.0 LUZ Diesel, Description and Operation, Doc 2967322 Exhaust Aftertreatment System Description
Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF)
Normal DPF Regeneration
Over time, the soot trapped on the cell walls acts to restrict exhaust flow through the DPF reducing its effectiveness as well as reducing engine efficiency. This restriction in exhaust flow produces a pressure drop across the DPF that increases as the once porous cell walls become saturated with trapped soot. A DPS monitors the pressure drop across the DPF and provides the ECM with a voltage signal proportional to soot buildup. Once soot buildup reaches a specified limit, (usually around 22 - 25 grams) as signaled by the increased pressure drop across the DPF, the ECM commands a regeneration event to burn-off the collected soot during normal vehicle operation. Regeneration events occurring during vehicle operation are known as normal regenerations as they occur automatically and without driver knowledge. In general, the vehicle will need to be operating continuously at speeds above 48 km/h (30 mph) for approximately 20–30 minutes for a full and effective regeneration to complete.
The frequency of normal DPF regeneration is a function of the engine run time, miles driven, and fuel consumed since the last regeneration event. Under normal operating conditions, the normal DPF regeneration is initiated after approximately 85 gallons of fuel used or a maximum distance traveled of 2009 km (1250 miles.) To initiate a normal DPF regeneration event, the ECM commands additional fuel via post-injection in order to create the additional exhaust heat in the DOC necessary to promote regeneration and burn-off the collected soot.
During regeneration exhaust temperatures may exceed 550°C (1,022°F) due to the rapid catalytic combustion of soot within the DPF. Conversely, under low engine speed or light loads, exhaust temperatures may be too low to promote proper regeneration. To protect the DPF catalyst from thermal damage due to excessive soot combustion or from sulfate poisoning at low temperatures, the ECM monitors EGT sensors upstream and downstream of the DPF during regeneration. If the vehicle is slowed to idle speed during a normal DPF regeneration, the engine may maintain an elevated idle of 800 RPM until the DPF is cooled to a calibrated temperature.
Should the EGT sensors indicate that regeneration temperatures have exceeded a calibrated threshold, regeneration will be temporally suspended until the sensors return to a normal temperature. If regeneration temperatures fall below a calibrated threshold, regeneration is terminated and a corresponding DTC is set in the ECM.
Under most conditions, the soot collected within the DPF burns off during normal regeneration cycles. Periodic regeneration prevents the buildup of soot from reaching a level where its burn-off could produce damaging high temperatures within the DPF. Vehicles operated at prolonged low speed or low loads where normal regeneration does not occur will eventually reach a high soot load condition. When the increased pressure drop across the DPF is detected by the DPS, the ECM illuminates the DPF lamp in the instrument cluster and sends a Clean Exhaust Filter message to the driver information center (DIC). The owner manual diesel supplement describes how the vehicle should be driven in order to enable normal regeneration.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> When the increased pressure drop across the DPF is detected by the DPS, the ECM illuminates the DPF lamp in the instrument cluster


whatcha talkin aboot, willis?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

This is referring to the message that pops up on the DIC. GM probably didn't change that part from the overseas cars.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I got no light at all just a DIC message saying keep driving then engine light to the dealer.


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

100 @ 30k


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

operator said:


> 100 @ 30k



87 NCR @ 9700 miles


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

"the normal DPF regeneration is initiated after approximately 85 gallons of fuel used or a maximum distance traveled of 2009 km (1250 miles.)"????
Lately it is between 2 and 3 gallons for me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> "the normal DPF regeneration is initiated after approximately 85 gallons of fuel used or a maximum distance traveled of 2009 km (1250 miles.)"????
> Lately it is between 2 and 3 gallons for me.


Is that in the owner's manual?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> Is that in the owner's manual?


See post #21 this thread by CruzeDan


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> See post #21 this thread by CruzeDan


Missed the connection, thanks!


----------



## krom (May 30, 2015)

22,800 miles 43 regen, and 16g soot


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just did some driving for a couple weeks recently in which my longest trip was 12 miles. I dropped down to 100-150 miles per regen. once back out on the highway for long trips, back over 900 miles in between regens.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

72 NCR @ 108721 km

This summer it dropped down to 200-300km between Regen (always on the highway)
I thought I would try a can (1 full bottle to 1 tank full of fuel) of Kleen-Flo TDK to clean up the sensors and it appeared to work, Regen increased to 800-900 km.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

This is interesting. Do you mean TKO?

Looks like this is not available in the US. Anyone try anything else that had a similar effect?


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

You are correct, *TKO*.. I would like to know if anyone else had the same result using it.
I suspect it was soot build-up on the sensors and not reading correctly and calling for a Regen early. 
p.s. And it should read increased *by* 800-900 km.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Alright. I'll probably hop up there Sat. AM and see if I can grab it and try it out. Anything to fix this regen issue. Canadian Tire?



Louis said:


> You are correct, *TKO*.. I would like to know if anyone else had the same result using it.
> I suspect it was soot build-up on the sensors and not reading correctly and calling for a Regen early.
> p.s. And it should read increased *by* 800-900 km.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Change of plan. I'm going to try the Lucas Oil Diesel Deep Clean since it's available without an hour drive. I'm wondering if the DPFs in these things get plugged up overtime. I'm reading frequent regens and reduced mpg are symptoms... both of which I have compared to when I first got the car. 



VtTD said:


> Alright. I'll probably hop up there Sat. AM and see if I can grab it and try it out. Anything to fix this regen issue. Canadian Tire?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Change of plan. I'm going to try the Lucas Oil Diesel Deep Clean since it's available without an hour drive. I'm wondering if the DPFs in these things get plugged up overtime. I'm reading frequent regens and reduced mpg are symptoms... both of which I have compared to when I first got the car.


The DPF in theory should last the life of the car with proper regens. I'm still on my original with 189K miles on it and it still works as it always did. I needed 2 manual regens due to the pre-regen issue.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> The DPF in theory should last the life of the car with proper regens. I'm still on my original with 189K miles on it and it still works as it always did. I needed 2 manual regens due to the pre-regen issue.


Right, but as I understand you drive a lot of highway so you're DPF probably cleans out more thoroughly and the sensors probably stay in better shape.

In a really strange coincidence this issue seems like it may have disappeared. I've been driving the car in manual mode during regens lately (when in the city) to keep the RPMs way up. Also had a few longer drives on the highway, notably a 90 mile trip up to the airport and back earlier in the month. Its been a little more than a half tank since the last regen which, even if it regened tomorrow, is substantially better than it has been. My thinking is something may have finally burned off. If I regen soon, I'll try one of the additive DPF cleaners mentioned, but I'm starting to feel a little more optimistic about this!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Right, but as I understand you drive a lot of highway so you're DPF probably cleans out more thoroughly and the sensors probably stay in better shape.
> 
> In a really strange coincidence this issue seems like it may have disappeared. I've been driving the car in manual mode during regens lately (when in the city) to keep the RPMs way up. Also had a few longer drives on the highway, notably a 90 mile trip up to the airport and back earlier in the month. Its been a little more than a half tank since the last regen which, even if it regened tomorrow, is substantially better than it has been. My thinking is something may have finally burned off. If I regen soon, I'll try one of the additive DPF cleaners mentioned, but I'm starting to feel a little more optimistic about this!


Optimism is a good thing! Glad to hear a positive report. As for the DPF cleaners, I don't have much info on that, other than they are supposed to somehow lower the temperature requirements to burn off soot. 

As for highway driving making for a better regen, that may be true. It seems as if the soot grams build up faster after a city regen as opposed to a highway regen.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

diesel said:


> Optimism is a good thing! Glad to hear a positive report. As for the DPF cleaners, I don't have much info on that, other than they are supposed to somehow lower the temperature requirements to burn off soot.
> 
> As for highway driving making for a better regen, that may be true. It seems as if the soot grams build up faster after a city regen as opposed to a highway regen.


Yeah. I'm thinking some more aggressive regens may be burning off some soot that was really caked on for a while. Either way, I'm happy to report I'm now over 3/4 of a tank since a noticeable regen!


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey sounds great, so where are we at now..


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Louis said:


> Hey sounds great, so where are we at now..


Totally seems to be back to normal. Went maybe a tank and a quarter before a regen. Hit that point just the other day. We'll see if it happens again! I'm continuing to drive it harder than I was... it's fun. Is yours still doing well after the additive?


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

yes, 1200km between regens, I wonder if this should be a regular maintenance item. Drop a can in once a year.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Louis said:


> yes, 1200km between regens, I wonder if this should be a regular maintenance item. Drop a can in once a year.


I'd be a little wary to put anything in there that does not necessarily need to be just because the emissions system is very sensitive. Just my thought though. However... I am going to pick up a bottle of that TKO stuff you are using this weekend so I'll have it if this becomes an issue again.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

I have another can in the garage and will only use it if I notice my regens getting unusually close.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

This weekend, I was thinking of maybe running one bottle though just to see if it does anything to MPGs (by cleaning the sensors). I keep going back and forth on whether or not I want to risk it. I'll probably leave it alone. It's getting difficult to tell if any MPG differences are because of the winter blends that should be picking up around now or something else.


----------

